
Gnome 3.26 won't have status icons by default - gtirloni
https://blogs.gnome.org/aday/2017/08/31/status-icons-and-gnome/
======
develop7
> If you want or need to continue using status icons, you should feel free to
> use the TopIcons GNOME Shell extension. This will continue to work and the
> extension offers a better status icon experience than the current default
> anyway.

I've just updated to 3.26 and, well, neither of mentioned extensions (TopIcons
and TopIcons Plus, referred here and there, incl. this post and GNOME wiki)
don't (just have tried it personally) therefore I must call bullshit. Also
comments in OP were conveniently disabled. I'm so frustrated and disappointed
to even think to start writing the bug report that would be probably closed as
"wontfix" or would stay in "new" forever.

~~~
develop7
All right, I stand corrected; git master of TopIcons Plus actually does work.

